# Pre-marriage course DF



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

Hola. We are getting married and we went to our registro civile in December and we were told they were too busy and to come back next after the new year. The lady there mentioned there were pre-marriage courses we have to do as a requirement. Now I see on the news about new rules for getting married and it mentions the course requirement comes into effect in April 2016. What was that lady talking about, I wonder?


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like she had heard the requirement was being announced in January but didn't have all of the details. It was just told to the public (as you mention) yesterday. Congratulations! Looks like you dodged the course bullet.


----------



## adalber (Aug 6, 2014)

The courses started round about September 2014 according to some Registro Civil offices, even though I heard the Director General himself state on the radio that they're not compulsory until April 2015. Not sure how and why they are making people attend now. I suppose you could argue with your Registro Civil to try and get out of it, but I think it would be less trouble just to attend one and get it over and done with. It's just a one hour talk at our office.


----------



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

adalber said:


> The courses started round about September 2014 according to some Registro Civil offices, even though I heard the Director General himself state on the radio that they're not compulsory until April 2015. Not sure how and why they are making people attend now. I suppose you could argue with your Registro Civil to try and get out of it, but I think it would be less trouble just to attend one and get it over and done with. It's just a one hour talk at our office.


good advice. thanks


----------

